# Botox before IVF cycle?



## clh1984 (Jul 25, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if it is safe to have Botox injections a couple of weeks before the start of an IVF cycle ?Thanks


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

I had it the week before I started jabbing, my friend who is a beauty therapist and has a one year old boy advised me that in the early stages its fine as the baby isn't "attached and feeding off you" if that makes sense. Also it's such a small amount that's used it couldn't circulate around and harm your baby. That being said I wouldn't have it if I fell pregnant but realistically and if you are doing the long protocol you have a good 4-5 weeks before your ec anyway.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

have you any way of finding out the effects of botox on egg quality?


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

No fair point but its just unstudied. General guidelines are dont do anything you would regret and tbh I am more likely to put my poor egg quality/low AMH down to the boozy weekends I used to have at uni etc. my AMH was tested in dec2012 and was low then and I hadn't had Botox at that point. 

We aren't supposed to have waxing or due hair in pregnancy and who knows if while ttc this got into blood stream it could affect egg quality, the list goes on and on... Don't fancy being a grey haired wooly mammoth whilst ttc


----------



## clh1984 (Jul 25, 2013)

And was your ivf successful?


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Unfortunately my cycle was cancelled as I over responded to the stimulation drugs. I had 44 follicles 2 days before my supposed ec day so they cancelled it as I would have been at risk of ohss. Doubt that had anything to do with the Botox just my unpredictable ovaries. 

All I would say is, If you have any doubt, don't do it. That's like anything, worst thing u want is for your cycle not to work and for u then to blame something.

Someone one here once said the same in the caffeine debate... Yet realistically, if a cup of coffee is going to stop a pregnancy then then human race would have faltered long before now....


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Botox can't do that much harm, Jordan/Katie Price has just had her 4th child!

I agree with Bambi, if you will worry and blame the Botox if the cycle fails then don't have it.

Good luck

X


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure Jordan has fertility issues though  
If most of us are careful about caffeine alcohol processed food etc months before ivf, why take the risk with Botox especially as no one really knows the effects to blood/body

Up to u but I'd steer clear! Is it worth it? Really?

x


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

What do you think the response would be if the question was "cocaine before IVF cycle"?

Just because one is legal and one isn't doesn't mean that they can't both have negative effects (and possible interactions with IVF meds).

And I certainly wouldn't base my decision on the advice of a beauty therapist because as far as I am aware they are not required to undergo years of medical training.

I would save your money - babies are very expensive!

Caroline

Caroline


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

According to Katie Price she does! Didn't she have 3 failed IVF cycles with previous partners  

X


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm confused as to why Katie Price's perspective would be one to trust...I wouldn't go near botox if I was having a round of IVF. 
xxA


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Where do we stop then with these kind of arguments

The same goes for drinking, for smoking... At the end of the day it's an individuals decision and if you can live with the decisions you make then so be it. Quite clearly, nobody on here is going to knowingly put a class A drug into their body, (I'd hope not anyway) if they knew they were pregnant so that's a ridiculous argument. 

So should women stop having their hair dyed in case they may well get pregnant at some point in the future?? We are told not to do that when pregnant aren't we?? 

I am well aware of the expense of attempting to have a baby having already spent £10,000 and I don't even have a baby to show for it, I hardly think 1ml of Botox once in my life is the reason I am failing to get pregnant!


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

I've also been told not to go running now I'm having ivf.... I stopped all year... Still no baby so I want to start again and get a bit of me back...

Perhaps I don't want this enough....


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

don't worry, by the time you are 43 like me and have spent 15 years avoiding all kinds of stuff 'just in case' you'll be prepared to give up anything. i can't say it works or doesn't work to avoid stuff- i mean i wouldn't dream of even varnishing my nails because the remover is bad for you, can't remember wearing makeup or getting drunk or all the stuff you do when you're young and think it won't make a difference.... but like i said, i'm old already, so don't ask me, maybe i should have spent more time doing extreme sports and all the stuff i have missed out on while 'trying to get pregnant'...
everyone makes choices, and we can only go on the information we have. there are loads of things were considered safe years ago that aren't safe now.... who knows what they will be saying in ten years time... 

make your own decisions, but think about how your future self would feel about them. 6 months without dyeing your hair or whatever will seem like no big deal at all in ten years from now. we'll probably ALL look back and laugh and think 'ha, we worried about THAT' about something.


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Gold bunny - think you just summed it all up... Completely agree!
Maybe I am selfish to think "why can't I do x and why can't I do y"... Everybody else seems to and they have a trail of children behind.
What's right for one isn't right for another.

I've gone through phases of not doing anything and giving ttc 150% and still no better off, if this doesn't work I don't want to have wasted years and years of my life not living, there has to be some balance.

At the end of the day, if we all thought the same, the world would be a very boring place


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know....botox is derived from botulism which is one of the most toxic substances ever. Since it's such a relatively new "thing" that people are doing.. who knows how much is okay or how little could affect your egg quality? 
I think if you were to ask a doctor they would say botox is not recommended whilst pregnant so perhaps more than likely not recommended during IVF...I would check as you would be injecting it into your system.....
   
xxA


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

This is how I see it as well 

And yes it does seem like we give up everything for ttc - unfortunately it needs sacrifices!

Hope it works for u x


----------



## clh1984 (Jul 25, 2013)

I had botox in may and and ivf cycle which failed.but I also had a failure in 2010 when id never had any botox.
I have cancelled my september botox appointment anyway and im hoping to start my 4th ivf early Oct


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Good move   
All the best with ur cycle x


----------

